# expat with investment



## maituna (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Guys, 
I'd love to move to Sharm-el-sheikh, but my big question is, should I invest in a property? Would you? 
I'm quite scared about what Morsi tried to do in the past (see the articole on the telegraph: Egypt's Sharm el-Sheikh boom threatened by Morsi assault on foreign ownership - Telegraph ) ...

thanks
Mai


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

maituna said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'd love to move to Sharm-el-sheikh, but my big question is, should I invest in a property? Would you?
> I'm quite scared about what Morsi tried to do in the past (see the articole on the telegraph: Egypt's Sharm el-Sheikh boom threatened by Morsi assault on foreign ownership - Telegraph ) ...
> 
> ...



Come to Sharm but rent for at least a year and then decided... plus you will see what areas etc you prefer or indeed you might decide it is not for you.


----------



## maituna (Nov 24, 2014)

MaidenScotland said:


> Come to Sharm but rent for at least a year and then decided... plus you will see what areas etc you prefer or indeed you might decide it is not for you.


I know the place quite well honestly..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

maituna said:


> I know the place quite well honestly..


As a holiday place or have you lived there already.....believe me there is a world of difference.Take Maidens advice and rent and don't burn you bridges.Me personally after living and working in Egypt for quite a long time i would never invest in the middle east far to unstable.


----------

